
What do you feel when popular GitHub project is not translated to English? - vitalets
When I check GitHub trending repositories [0] I often see popular projects that are not translated in English. More often they are in Chinese.<p>I&#x27;d like to learn what are these projects about and how can I use or support them - but I can&#x27;t.<p>What do you feel about it? 
Should we encourage developers to translate?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;trending
======
yorwba
I feel glad that I've been learning enough Chinese to understand that most of
those projects aren't actually all that relevant. (But I think you could get
the gist of those just using Google Translate, no need to learn a new
language.)

monkeyWie/proxyee-down is a tool to sniff HTTP downloads via a proxy.
Admittedly, I'm not completely sure why someone would need to do that.

xitu/tensorflow-docs is a Chinese translation of the TensorFlow documentation.

CyC2018/Interview-Notebook contains tips for interview preparation.

1c7/chinese-independent-developer is a way for Chinese indie developers to
show off what projects they are working on. (This one even has an English
translation.)

HFO4/plus1s.live is a project to stream movies as ASCII art over HTTP. Pretty
cool actually.

And that's it for the Chinese projects I can currently see on the trending
page.

Personally, I think that most projects that would be useful to an
international audience will also make an effort to have English comments and
documentation. Developers all over the world speak at least some rudimentary
English and are well aware that they need to use it if they want to attract
more contributors. I'm not a native English speaker either.

